

Gmail Tests Image Ads - kmfrk
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/01/gmail-tests-image-ads.html

======
hackscribe
One of the reasons I like gmail is they do not display annoying image ads like
hotmail / yahoo.

I'm ok with text ads but not image ads, please.

